# Hogs on WMAs



## NickDeer (Aug 7, 2019)

Does anybody know of WMAs that have a decent population of hogs? Thanks.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 7, 2019)

The closest one to you probably does.....cohutta has lots but all the mtn hogs are super tough to get"........more so than in the south


----------



## boissage (Aug 7, 2019)

Tuckahoe and Beaverdam used to have good populations.  Not sure about now.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 7, 2019)

boissage said:


> Tuckahoe and Beaverdam used to have good populations.  Not sure about now.


Beaverdam is still covered with hogs. Half the WMA was clearcut a few years ago, and now it’s grown so thick with 15ft saplings and briars that you can’t walk through it.


----------



## Trench (Aug 8, 2019)

Tuckahoe has a real healthy population.  Just walk the water line.


----------



## Redbeard01 (Aug 9, 2019)

Beaverdam has a lot of hogs and some monsters as well.  Better get in there and fight the mosquitoes now before too  many folks start hunting because they go completely nocturnal after the early season hunters and squirrel dogs hit the woods.  I put out 4 trail cameras in Nov. and Dec.  Got plenty of pictures, all after dark.  Hunt early and late.  Slow hunt the draws close to the river and listen.  You might catch one getting up from the bed, but your best bet is to listen and head toward them when you hear them squeeling and fighting.  Be ready to work through some thick stuff.  They will be feeding heavy around the white oaks and water oaks. Good  luck!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 9, 2019)

Brother you just got some great advice......so did i?? Not that I’ll ever be there, but I love the info and Red nailed it! Let us know how y’all do!


----------



## boissage (Aug 10, 2019)

One other word about Beaverdam.  Watch out for snakes. Unlike, the mountains, they have cottonmouths.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 10, 2019)

Redbeard01 said:


> Beaverdam has a lot of hogs and some monsters as well.  Better get in there and fight the mosquitoes now before too  many folks start hunting because they go completely nocturnal after the early season hunters and squirrel dogs hit the woods.  I put out 4 trail cameras in Nov. and Dec.  Got plenty of pictures, all after dark.  Hunt early and late.  Slow hunt the draws close to the river and listen.  You might catch one getting up from the bed, but your best bet is to listen and head toward them when you hear them squeeling and fighting.  Be ready to work through some thick stuff.  They will be feeding heavy around the white oaks and water oaks. Good  luck!!!



Good tip. Also, palmettos are fruiting now. I catch a BUNCH of hogs in palmettos in late summer/early fall, and they are pretty easy to stalk in them, they make a lot of noise so the hogs can’t hear well, and the thick patches are usually over eye height on pigs, so they can’t see you either. Make sure you stay up wind, which is tricky in the bottoms since the wind swirls.

You may be able to catch the last few muscadines and persimmons the first few weeks of season too, so keep an eye out for those.


----------



## Houseme1971 (Aug 16, 2019)

chrislibby88 said:


> Good tip. Also, palmettos are fruiting now. I catch a BUNCH of hogs in palmettos in late summer/early fall, and they are pretty easy to stalk in them, they make a lot of noise so the hogs can’t hear well, and the thick patches are usually over eye height on pigs, so they can’t see you either. Make sure you stay up wind, which is tricky in the bottoms since the wind swirls.
> 
> You may be able to catch the last few muscadines and persimmons the first few weeks of season too, so keep an eye out for those.


I believe I will be headed to Beaver Dam in the am. Spend the morning around the river bottom.


----------



## NickDeer (Aug 16, 2019)

Houseme1971 said:


> I believe I will be headed to Beaver Dam in the am. Spend the morning around the river bottom.


Goodluck! Post a pic if you kill something


----------



## Houseme1971 (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks, I will be happy to post any pics if I kill something. i am a little embarrassed to say but I have never killed a hog. I have been in GA for a few years now and just have not spent enough time hunting them to kill one. Maybe tomorrow is the day! We shall see.


----------



## NickDeer (Aug 16, 2019)

Houseme1971 said:


> Thanks, I will be happy to post any pics if I kill something. i am a little embarrassed to say but I have never killed a hog. I have been in GA for a few years now and just have not spent enough time hunting them to kill one. Maybe tomorrow is the day! We shall see.


Good luck


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 17, 2019)

Houseme1971 said:


> I believe I will be headed to Beaver Dam in the am. Spend the morning around the river bottom.


It’s gonna be tough to get down in the river bottom on the north side of Beaverdam. It’s super thick with saplings and regrown. You’ll have to find a road that takes you to the east side. Good luck! Hope you find some!


----------



## beretta (Aug 18, 2019)

Went to Beaverdam yesterday and the swamp is dry, Three Bridges road usually always has water, none.


----------



## NickDeer (Aug 18, 2019)

beretta said:


> Went to Beaverdam yesterday and the swamp is dry, Three Bridges road usually always has water, none.


Wow..


----------



## NickDeer (Aug 18, 2019)

Houseme1971 said:


> Thanks, I will be happy to post any pics if I kill something. i am a little embarrassed to say but I have never killed a hog. I have been in GA for a few years now and just have not spent enough time hunting them to kill one. Maybe tomorrow is the day! We shall see.


 You see anything?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 18, 2019)

beretta said:


> Went to Beaverdam yesterday and the swamp is dry, Three Bridges road usually always has water, none.


I love hunting when it’s dry. Harder to find water, but when you do the pigs are usually close by.


----------



## GTHunter (Aug 18, 2019)

chrislibby88 said:


> I love hunting when it’s dry. Harder to find water, but when you do the pigs are usually close by.



This is so true. If you can find head waters of creeks that have slowed to just a trickle this time of year there is almost always pig sign around.


----------



## JDBrown (Aug 18, 2019)

I used to hunt a property a couple of days a year that joined up with Beaverdam back in the 90s, I saw more hog sign there than any where I've ever hunted. Part of it was planted in pines, and the hogs had rooted up and trampled some on the edges, I never saw any, but I hunted a ridge overlooking a swamp bottom, and heard them working through. If the population is close to the same, I'd bet you'll see some, good luck!


----------



## Houseme1971 (Aug 19, 2019)

I did see hogs Saturda


NickDeer said:


> You see anything?


Y and I jeard them Sunday. They are in the thick stuff far from the roads near small patches of water. They put the slip on me again. Two good days in the woods though!


----------



## Kowboy43 (Aug 22, 2019)

What beaver dam are y’all talking about


----------



## NickDeer (Aug 22, 2019)

Kowboy43 said:


> What beaver dam are y’all talking about


beaver dam WMA


----------



## Houseme1971 (Aug 23, 2019)

NickDeer said:


> beaver dam WMA


I am headed back in there this weekend. Cooler temps may help keep them moving in the daylight hours! We shall see.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 23, 2019)

Houseme1971 said:


> I am headed back in there this weekend. Cooler temps may help keep them moving in the daylight hours! We shall see.



Thing is, they have to be somewhere. You keep at it and you will run into them. They may move more at night, but they don’t sleep ALL day!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 23, 2019)

Going to stomp around a bit tomorrow. Hopefully get a little rain to cool things off. The pigs will be on there feet for sure with a good rain


----------



## NickDeer (Aug 23, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Going to stomp around a bit tomorrow. Hopefully get a little rain to cool things off. The pigs will be on there feet for sure with a good rain


Tell us how it goes!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 24, 2019)

My phone went on the blink. Put off hunting till later on today


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 26, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> View attachment 981196View attachment 981198View attachment 981199


Found a few promising areas today..... to bad its over 2 miles walk from where I had to park


----------



## NickDeer (Aug 26, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Found a few promising areas today..... to bad its over 2 miles walk from where I had to park


Good lord.. guessing this is off of BCB?


----------



## NickDeer (Aug 26, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> View attachment 981196View attachment 981198View attachment 981199


Bottom one looks pretty fresh from what you can see from the pictures


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 26, 2019)

NickDeer said:


> Bottom one looks pretty fresh from what you can see from the pictures


I have 4 more pics and all were just hit this am before I got there


----------



## NickDeer (Aug 26, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> I have 4 more pics and all were just hit this am before I got there


Godly... I will be down there soon to put a camera out in one of my deer hunting spots. May have to stop by and walk around up there.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 26, 2019)

Saw a few deer but no hogs....just where they been like a step ahead of me


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 26, 2019)

NickDeer said:


> Godly... I will be down there soon to put a camera out in one of my deer hunting spots. May have to stop by and walk around up there.


Follow the creeks and you'll find pigs


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 26, 2019)

Hoping to get out for a walk tomorrow am......I only saw trace sign last week


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 26, 2019)

I got caught in the rain without rain gear other than one of my meat bags/heavy duty construction bag I made into a poncho ....worked great


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 26, 2019)

Going back tomorrow early and see what I can find


----------



## NickDeer (Aug 26, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> I got caught in the rain without rain gear other than one of my meat bags/heavy duty construction bag I made into a poncho ....worked great


I've done that while fishing... xDDD


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 26, 2019)

NickDeer said:


> I've done that while fishing... xDDD


At 5'4" it came down past my knees...


----------



## NickDeer (Aug 26, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> At 5'4" it came down past my knees...


xDD


----------



## beretta (Aug 31, 2019)

Walked 5 miles today from sunrise to about 10am, very hot humid. Found some fresh rooting and a couple of wallows, no pigs. But I did come across this


----------



## NickDeer (Aug 31, 2019)

beretta said:


> Walked 5 miles today from sunrise to about 10am, very hot humid. Found some fresh rooting and a couple of wallows, no pigs. But I did come across this


Oh lordy


----------



## antharper (Sep 1, 2019)

beretta said:


> Walked 5 miles today from sunrise to about 10am, very hot humid. Found some fresh rooting and a couple of wallows, no pigs. But I did come across this


Beautiful colors on that one !


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Sep 2, 2019)

Scouted out a new area today


----------



## NickDeer (Sep 2, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Scouted out a new area todayView attachment 981848View attachment 981849View attachment 981850View attachment 981851


Lookin good


----------



## beretta (Sep 2, 2019)

I did the same thing today, but too humid! No new sign today.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Sep 2, 2019)

beretta said:


> I did the same thing today, but too humid! No new sign today.


I got outta there by noon..... it was hot even down on the creeks


----------



## NickDeer (Sep 17, 2019)

It looks like I MIGHT be going to hunt Beaverdam for their youth hunt this weekend.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 19, 2019)

Good luck.


----------

